# rapport (de...sur) (mathématiques)



## cchacha

como se dice "le rapport" cuando hacemos una division y que el nombre correspondante permite de hacer la relacion de alza o de baja entre los 2!

gracias


----------



## Sebastien Chabal

balance???


----------



## cchacha

no pienso no! es cuando se dice entre exportaciones y importaciones por ej para saber la multiplicacion que hay entre los dos

es 124/345=... el resultado es el "rapport" entre lo que representa las cifras


----------



## cachomero

No estoy seguro de haber comprendido, pero a lo mejor hablas de la relación entre divisor y dividendo, y la expresión vendría simplemente a sustituir el término de la división, como una relación entre gastos e ingresos.
¿Podrías poner un ejemplo concreto en francés, con formulación matemática y todo?


----------



## cchacha

4/2 le rapport est 2 
pero no es la palabra resultado no se como explicar, se use mucho en economia para calculos pero no se dice résultat puede ser que no existe un término especifico en esp.


----------



## Sebastien Chabal

ya se a que se refiere, al resultado de contrastar la importacion de un pais con la exportacion, puede ser el remanente?? voy a buscarlo mejor


----------



## cchacha

muchas gracias pero no es eso, entre las exp° y imp° fue un ejemplo podemos tomar cualquier cosa no sé no es grave no te preocupes preguntaré mis profesores lunes!


----------



## chlapec

cociente, ratio?
*índice*?:

*7. *m. Expresión numérica de la relación entre dos cantidades. _Índice de población activa, de inflación._


----------



## cchacha

a si puede ser eso, pero no sé porque hay tambien indice in frances y no es eso tampoco!


----------



## Lexinauta

¿Quizá 'coeficiente'?


----------



## Ming Dang Go

cchacha said:


> 4/2 le rapport est 2
> pero no es la palabra resultado no se como explicar, se use mucho en economia para calculos pero no se dice résultat puede ser que no existe un término especifico en esp.


 
Hola,

El término que buscas es 'la razón'. DRAE, 11.

Saludos


----------



## GURB

Hola
Coincido con Ming: razón o relación o ratio.
La razón (relación) de *a* a *b* = cociente de *a* por *b*.


----------



## cchacha

O muchas gracias!


----------



## xrist

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Es un testamento redactado en Canada y una de las clausulas dice:

Le liquidateur devra assumer la quote-part de ces impôts aux taux d'imposition général applicable à ma succession équivalant au rapport de la valeur dudit legs sur la valeur totale de tous les gains imposables de ma succession.

puede ser "que equivale a la relación del valor de dicho legado sobre el valor total de todas las ganancias imponibles de ma succession"?

No estoy muy segura con ese "au rapport"

Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## Paquita

rapport de ... sur ... es un quebrado..
valeur legs/valeur totale

*** Los hilos han sido unidos. Gracias Paquita.


----------



## xrist

perdon por la insistencia pero eno me queda claro la traduccion, quedaria algo asi?:

équivalant au rapport de la valeur dudit legs sur la valeur totale de tous les gains imposables de ma succession.

_que equivale al valor de dicho legado sobre el valor total de todas las ganancias imponibles de mi sucesion..._

gracias otra vez


----------



## Paquita

xrist said:


> équivalant au rapport de la valeur dudit legs sur la valeur totale de tous les gains imposables de ma succession.
> 
> _que equivale al valor de dicho legado sobre el valor total de todas las ganancias imponibles de mi sucesion..._




¿Por qué obvias la palabra más importante? Los posts anteriores te dan soluciones.
Te he dicho que se trata de un quebrado,  con numerador (el valor de la herencia) y denominador (el valor total). Debes saber cómo se llama en español el cociente obtenido, la relación entre las dos partes de la fracción....


----------



## Víctor Pérez

xrist said:


> puede ser "que equivale a la relación del valor de dicho legado sobre el valor total de todas las ganancias imponibles de ma succession"?



Para mí, *relación *está bien.


----------



## Pohana

xrist said:


> au rapport de la valeur dudit legs sur la valeur ..
> ... a la relación del valor de dicho legado sobre el valor total de todas las ganancias imponibles de ma succession"? ...



Bonjour :

Es usual en términos jurídicos utilizar la palabra *relación* para hacer referencia a* la razón*; una *razón* es una *relación *entre dos números de naturaleza semejante, en este caso es una *razón geométrica* en la cual se ve cuántas veces _una cantidad_ contiene _a otra _(a través de una divisón). 

À +
Pohana


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Pohana said:


> una *razón* es una *relación *entre dos números de naturaleza semejante, en este caso es una *razón geométrica* en la cual se ve cuántas veces _una cantidad_ contiene _a otra _(a través de una divisón).



Bueno, más que geométrica sería aritmética... No obstante, no es necesario precisarlo.


----------



## Pohana

Víctor Pérez said:


> ... sería aritmética...



La _razón aritmética_ es una resta de dos cantidades, aqui al decir ..._au rapport_ ... _sur_...  se habla de una división


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Tienes razón, leí _relación _donde pusiste _razón_. Mea culpa.

Aún así, mantengo que con decir *relación *es suficiente.


----------



## Pohana

Si claro ..._ relación de_ ... ..._sobre_... es suficiente


----------



## xrist

Paquit& said:


> ¿Por qué obvias la palabra más importante? Los posts anteriores te dan soluciones.
> Te he dicho que se trata de un quebrado,  con numerador (el valor de la herencia) y denominador (el valor total). Debes saber cómo se llama en español el cociente obtenido, la relación entre las dos partes de la fracción....




Paquita, gracias por tu respuesta y disculpame, no te habia entendido.


----------

